# Portland



## poetic (Feb 16, 2020)

Where might I go to listen to live classical music in the Portland Metro Area (OR)? I've never went and would like to after this virus clears up. I don't know exactly what I like to listen to (I mostly listen to allClassical and Choral Sacred Music), but I could always listen to what is going to be performed and see if I'm interested. Anyway, where can I find concerts?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

https://portlandyouthphil.org/

I have never heard this group, the Portland Youth Philharmonic, in concert but I have one of their recordings and it is terrific. They offer $5 tickets for Oregon Trail Card holders if that is you.

They are canceled right now because of coronavirus but here is a link to their recording:

https://www.amazon.com/Works-Bergsm...th+philharmonic&qid=1584718906&s=music&sr=1-2


----------

